# Food Storage Buckets



## piratemike (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I have a question about food storage buckets. I work at a hospital and the cafeteria will give me all the buckets and lids I want. The problem is that almost all of them are buckets that had pickles in them and the buckets smell horrible. So, does anyone know of a way to some how get that smell out of the buckets? I plan to use mylar bags and O2 absorbers for direct food contact and just storing these mylar pouches in each bucket. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Mike


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Pickles are a bitch to get out. I have barrels that pickles came in. I have not tried hot water as each barrel is 60 gallons and heating that much water would be a pain. I don't know about storing food in mylar in them.
I have tried: 
Borax
Bleach
Simple Green
Purple Power
Dawn Dish Soap
Bleach toilet bowl cleaner
Pool chlorine


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

try some baking soda and/or lemon juice. i just take the lids off and clean them ;then sit them out in the sun.


----------



## jjwilson72000 (Oct 7, 2010)

Odoban. Works great. I think my mom buys it at Sams Club. http://www.odoban.com/


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

jjwilson72000 said:


> Odoban. Works great. I think my mom buys it at Sams Club. http://www.odoban.com/


Odoban, I have had the same problem with pickle smells at different times and I will track down some of this "stuff" and give it a try to.


----------



## fedorthedog (Apr 14, 2011)

I put in about 10 percent bleach to water and leave them in the yard for a couple days in the sun.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

please be aware that mylar bags are permeable and that pickle smell will be absorbed by most stored food ...... you must knock it down to a minimum ...... a maintained warm solution of bleach will pull that leached pickle brine out with time .....


----------

